# Weight of your Golden around 11-12 months old



## Bkhollan (Aug 18, 2009)

Bella, Female Golden, is three months old today. I got an offer from my vet for Advantage Multi, if you buy a 6-pack you will receive one free tube. I wouldn't mind going ahead to stock up on this since I will be giving it to her every month anyway. I was just curious about how much golden's will weigh around 11-12 months old? She eats Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy food, and I am making sure not to overfeed her because I don't want to put any extra stress on her joints/hips. 

The one I would need to buy the next time I went is 20.1-55 lbs, but I would hate to get it and have 1-2 tubes leftover because she outgrew that weight range. I have one to give her in the middle of this month so the package would not start being used until the middle of November.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Finn just turned 11 months and weighs 60 pounds.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Where do you live? Maybe in the really cold months you could skip a month. I'm thinking maybe you wouldn't need it for Dec. or Jan.
I'm not very experienced in this so I could be way off base. Maybe someone else would know.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think most 12 month old goldens would be in the 60-80 lb range.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker was around 60-65 pounds between 11 and 12 months. He's now 14 months and is just over 70 pounds. We try to keep him as lean as possible.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibby was around 60 lbs. and I think he's on the lean/small side. Most of his Golden friends were bigger at that age.


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

Lean 10 1/2 month old male weighing in at 71 lbs here!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

At 12 months, Eli was 76 lbs and Bailey was 69 lbs.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

Buddy is not quite to that age yet but he is a little over 9 months and last time he was at the vet a couple weeks ago they said he was 62 pounds, which I think is right on target. He is tall and pretty long and thing


----------



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

Morgan is 64 pounds at 14 months, she is tall and lean.


----------



## kridgway (Jun 1, 2009)

We were at training class this week and the trainer told us our 9 month old is overweight. To me she looks tall, lean and lanky. She weighs 61 lbs. The trainer told me that because she is fine boned she should have the shape of a border collie. I was surprised. The trainer said she is a "4" and should be a "3". Has anyone been told anything like that? Not sure what all that means.


----------



## Evil Eagle (May 4, 2009)

Sam is almost 8 months and 60ish pounds.


----------



## LeviMom (Jan 27, 2009)

Levi is 11 mos and weighs 69lbs.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Brady was 67-68 pounds at 1 year.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A couple things...
to the OP, you can't go by the weights of the male dogs that are being supplied. They're bigger than the girls.
IF she's bred to standard, she will weigh between 55 and 65 pounds when full grown. By 11-12 months old, she'll be pretty well at her mature weight. 
Ask your vet what would happen if got the smaller dose and she weighed too much. Can you buy one of the small tubes for a small dog to make up the difference? I believe the answer is yes because that's what they do for the dogs over 100 pounds, they just use more than one tube. So you could buy them, and then if she's over the weight, buy one of the smaller (cheaper) tubes. 
For Kridg, the trainer is referring to the scale of dog bodies that goes from 1 to 5. A "3" is considered the ideal weight. A "4" is mildly to moderately overweight, and a "5" is obese. I would ask your vet his/her opinion. Some trainers like their dogs a bit more lean, especially if they do a lot of agility or field work with them.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Its to hard to predict how much your pup will weigh.. males and females are going to differ in weight. 
Kody is 82 pds at a year old and has pretty much been at this weight since he was 10 months old. He is just a big boy...nothing fat about him!


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Riley just turned 8 months and weighs 70lbs.


----------



## Duke08 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cam weighed 81 lbs. at 12 months.


----------



## tmg (Mar 27, 2009)

Kito just turned 1 today and she weighs about 25 kilos (I think that should be around 55 pounds). Right on target according to the vet. She is supposed to be 25 or 26 kilos as an adult dog.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Our boy Riley is 10 months is weighing in at 74lbs. 

Do you know how much your pups Mom or Dad weighed ? Perhaps, that will help you come up with a better range.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Angie just turned 1 and is ~64 pounds. She's lean but pretty muscular, I'd guess she's about topped out.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

The last time I bought Frontline, the vet said any I had left over for a lower weight, I could trade in. Maybe ask you vet if s/he will do the same.


----------



## Jake's Dad (Jul 6, 2009)

Jake is 7 months old and 76lbs. Big boy...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Our Tailer, a intact male, hit 70 pounds at 9 months old and he just turned 4 and is still 70 pounds. 

I think the second tube of a lower dose would work fine...or maybe ask the vet if you could swap the tube for the correct size if you need to. If you had to pay just a tad for the larger dose, that would seam fair.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rick Stewart (Jan 20, 2009)

Just weighted Kody 87 pounds, I didnt think he was that much. He's not heavy at all, I always thought he was skinny.


----------



## Hurley'sMommy (Jul 28, 2009)

Man, after reading all of these weights....I'm afraid to see how large Hurley's gonna be when he's a year old. He just turned 6 months old yesterday & is at 50 pounds. He's gonna be a big boy!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

At 11 months Lucky was 60lb. His ideal weight full grown and matured is 75lb. He is currently around 85


----------

